
Winky Dink and You (interactive TV in the 1950s) - Stratoscope
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winky_Dink_and_You
======
Stratoscope
I was one of the kids who loved this show, and yes, one who used crayons
directly on the TV screen!

Here's a video to see what it was like:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5TdRhNLOPk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5TdRhNLOPk)

